# High risk of allergies to different breeds?



## Hippidy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I'm new to rabbits and the forum. I don't have a rabbit yet and I'm trying to get all my questions answered before I get one. I may be adopting a french angora bunny in April/May and I was wondering if anyone has experienced more allergies to this breed because of the long fur. Have any of you experienced allergies to different breeds? Are there some that people are more likely to be allergic to or less allergic to?

My mom has allergies to most animals and if the rabbit stays at my house before I move out I'm just worried about her allergies. Right now I have rats and as long as she doesn't handle them a lot or washed her hands after she handles them she is fine. We also have hairless cats and she does better with those than the furry kind.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Giant angora and do seem to have some issues after I groom her. I use a blower, so the dander gets everywhere and that it what seems to bother me more. If you can groom the rabbit in a totally separate area (outside, garage etc) then it should be ok. I don't feel that the long wool make a difference, but it might for some people. 
Another issue that I seem to have is that I can get regular fur up my nose when grooming, so that does make me sneeze a bit and it can get into my eye so I get a bit puffy but antihistamines works for me. 
Some people say that rexes are good for allergies, but they still shed a fair bit and it gets everywhere. Angoras tend not to shed so much but do require a lot of grooming and need to be clipped. 

Something to also consider is the bedding you use. Shavings do tend to bother some people as does hay. Use fleece blankets and litter train the rabbit, using a paper litter can also help. For hay, get stuff that is not dusty and try to keep it contained. Some people are also allergic to timothy hay but are fine with orchard grass or brome hay.


----------



## Hippidy (Feb 7, 2011)

The bunny I'm considering is already litter trained so that will help. I am worried about it being more work having to groom the bunny every day. By clipping the rabbit do you mean getting them shaved? I'm completely new to the idea of a long haired rabbit.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 7, 2011)

Clipping is getting them shaved. If you are not wanting to use the wool or show the rabbit, then keep it shorter. You can use scissors to carefully cut the wool. You still need to groom regularly, but the coat won't matt as easily if it is kept short. 
I do love the look of an angora with a longer coat. They just look funny with a short coat, especially after being clipped.


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 7, 2011)

do you have your heart set on a long haired breed?

if not perhaps look into a Rex rabbit!

i've fallen in love with them recently because their hair is soooooooooo incredibly soft and amazing.

plus they are so cute.

you could even look into a velveteen lop which looks like a lop but has rex fur.

(the rex fur is soft like velvet and very short so i assume it would be better for people with allergies)


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't really say on the breed thing since I haven't noticed a difference from one to another at the shelter, and have only owned lops, personally. I can imagine the amount of grooming could be bad for allergies, but then all bunnies shed like crazy and we always have rabbit hair all over our house.

I wanted to mention that hay is often the allergic trigger more often than bunnies so your mom might be allergic to that. My husband is very allergic and I have to do all of the hay handling - if I've just put in a big handful he definitely sneezes if he goes near the cage until the dust settles down.


----------



## Hippidy (Feb 8, 2011)

The reason I am considering an angora rabbit is because I know some one who had to get rid of theirs and she's in a shelter right now. I've been told she is very sweet, litter trained, and 2 years old. I want to have a rabbit that is sweet and loving so I'm really considering this rabbit. She might get adopted before I can get to her though (it will be a few months) so in that case I will probably get a lop. I am worried about all the grooming but if I take her out and brush her while I watch TV I can't imagine it being a huge chore. 

I know timothy hay makes me sneezy but it's nothing intolerable. I heard that botanical hay can be better for allergies. I might try out both if my bunny isn't picky.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 8, 2011)

You might want to find out how long the shelter holds rabbits for adoption. There are some that only give bunnies three days before they go to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Nela (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm severely allergic to rabbits but I tend to last a bit longer when a rex is involved. I really cannot explain this as there is a lot of debate as to whether it makes a difference or not. I can say that it does make a difference for me.

If your mother has asthma as well as allergies, the ammonia in the urinecan really set off her asthma. I know ammonia is found no matter the animal, so frequent cleaning is essential. I do tend to think rabbits' urine can smell really strong quickly so it's important to keep in mind.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 8, 2011)

It can be really tough if you have asthma and allergies. My own theory is that if the bun is really "messy" you'll have a harder time. I had two buns and I didn't ever feel awful, but when I got my third bun, she was a regular rabbit with medium long fur... but she jumps around in the hay, she throws stuff everywhere... I think there ended up being way more hay and dust in the air as a result. I highly recommend getting an air filter where you will keep the bunny to help keep allergens down to a minimum.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Feb 8, 2011)

I would have your mom be around the differnt breeds. The wool of the angoras may be worse... then there is rex hair, and then the 'normal' fur of all of the rest.


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nela wrote:


> I'm severely allergic to rabbits but I tend to last a bit longer when a rex is involved. I really cannot explain this as there is a lot of debate as to whether it makes a difference or not. I can say that it does make a difference for me.
> 
> If your mother has asthma as well as allergies, the ammonia in the urineÂ can really set off her asthma. I know ammonia is found no matter the animal, so frequent cleaning is essential. I do tend to think rabbits' urine can smell really strong quickly so it's important to keep in mind.



wow, if you are allergic how do you have them? do you have to wear a dust mask or something?


----------



## Suz (Feb 10, 2011)

My mother suffers from severe allergies as well. She tried to buy me an angora sweater once, and she had to have one of the cashiers put it in the bag and place it in the way back of her SUV because she couldn't touch it. She is severely allergic to angora. 

I would not do an angora if your mom suffers from allergies. She is more than likely very allergic to them. I would try a shorter fur. Just my two cents


----------



## Hippidy (Feb 10, 2011)

Right now I'm leaving it up to fate if I get this specific rabbit or not. The shelter is a no kill shelter so no worries there! living at my moms will be temporary as I'm moving into an apartment over summer or maybe in fall (depending on how much my mom cries when I start to leave). She doesn't have severe allergies unless a hymilayan cat is involved but she can still breath, and no asthma. She takes allergy meds that work pretty well.

I have allergies myself but I find it's only on cage cleaning day or when I haven't been around a normal cat in a while (we have hairless cats). I already have an air purifier that helps some.

I'm starting to lean more towards adopting a lop of some kind and hopefully the angora rabbit will be adopted by May. 

Any suggestions on types of lops? Is rex a fur type or breed? I'm starting to get confused will all the terms I've been reading and they are all blending together now lol.

If my mom lets me I may foster a rabbit in April then make a decision in May or when I move out for school. I will have to start to try and convince her to go this rout so we can feel out allergies and things.


----------



## Nela (Feb 11, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> Nela wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm severely allergic to rabbits but I tend to last a bit longer when a rex is involved. I really cannot explain this as there is a lot of debate as to whether it makes a difference or not. I can say that it does make a difference for me.
> ...



Lol good question.

The thing is, I cannot actually keep them as I would want. Having them in the house is a definite no no. When we moved into our home, I was truly excited about having the shed. I thought I'd be able to keep the buns there easily. I was dead wrong. It actually made it worse because I am not exposed to the buns the same way so when I walk in, the reaction is very fast and violent.

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut being me, I am more stubborn than a mule sooooo I still have bunnies. 

As for how I do it... I am quite heavily medicated. My asthma is now treated withnumerous meds and cortisone when needed. The next step is having a nebulizer at home. I take antihistamines and my meds hours and sometimes daysbefore I set out for the main cleaning. I also wear a mask then. I should actually be wearing a mask anytime I walk in there but I often don't. (I hate masks!) I must say, Jeff helps a lot with cleaning so that is a big help. I usually have to do things in steps so notdo all the cleaningat once. I make sure to leave the shed doors open when I do it as well. Feeding and all goes smoothly as long as the cages are kept relatively clean. 

As for actually handling the bunnies themselves... I shouldn't but I still do it, just not nearly as much as you guys do. I definitely cannot permit myselfto kiss them all the time but sometimes I'll sneak in a kiss or two here and there. When I've handled the bunnies, I wash my hands and usually change all my clothes. I normally use one coat for anything to do with the bunnies and wear my other for everything else or at least wash the coat frequently. After I have cleaned or directly played with the rabbits, I usually do another round of meds, steam treatments and a shower. 

I will not be having multiple rabbits again in the future. I thought having them outside would work but it hasn't. By now, I've had no choice but to accept that I'll never be able to do the things I wanted when it comes to rabbits. I do have the option of keeping a rabbit like I have Maybelle setup and that should be alright for years to come. Basically, Maybelle is free-range outside though she does get locked up in the shed at night. That enables me to play with her because she is outside so I react less quickly. I have to be very very careful about not touching my face after I've played with her but that is about it. With having only the one bun with a hutch, it's much easier to clean as well so that's easier on me. Maybelle is actually being setup with a cat litterbox (no cat litter in it though) that has those carbon filters on top. I want to see if that can help at all like it has helped me with the cats. 

Basically, being conscious about it all and not ignoring my body is what allows me to do it. I certainly don't go out and do a full cleaning if I have waken up wheezing. I don't play with fire as much as I used to either. Meaning, I don't snuff their fur, or keep them on me for long periods of time. On the other hand, if one is not well, all that goes out the door. :biggrin2:You'll find me cradling my bunny in my arms turning blue from lack of oxygen but that bunny will be in my arms. 

Loving them drives me to continue but sometimes loving them also means acknowledging my own limits. It is why I have chosen to rehome 2 of my 4 to offer them somethingbetter with family. If the oppurtunity to rehome them with family 10 mins away hadn't come though, I'd still have them. 

Btw, I've been refused the allergen immunotherapy... I had looked into it but was told it wasn't an option for me. 

Anyway, long post... Sorry. Lol. That's how I do it though I am a bad case so I don't think most people get this bad It's important not to ignore allergic and asthmatic reactions though. If I had been more careful in the past, I probably wouldn't be so badly off today.


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 11, 2011)

Rex is both a fur type and a breed. Mixed breed rabbits can have rex-type fur (very soft and velvety). The mini rex and rex are also breeds of rabbit who have rex-type fur and very specific body types. I think rex fur is recessive, so a lot of rex-furred rabbits you see will be the rex-breed, but not necessarily. There are always people out there trying to breed lops with rex fur or something.


----------



## Hippidy (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea when I looked for pictures of rex lops I really found nothing. While rex rabbits are very cute they don't appeal to me quite as much as a lop. I saw some at a shelter that looked more like jack rabbits. I will have to see what I find at my shelter.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 12, 2011)

Google "Velveteen Lop." 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Hippidy (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are cute! I'm definitely going to petco tomorrow to see what kind of bunnies show up.


----------

